# Buying Seeds Online???(good idea or Bad)???



## Smoking1 (Oct 12, 2006)

How's everbody doing,
I ran out of seeds and am looking on the internet. I must have found 1,000 sites that sell seeds. My buddy tried buying seeds 1 time over the internet and they sent him a letter saying its against the law to have seeds in your country (united states) and they kept his money. I can't afford to send any money to people who are just going to keep it and send me a letter stating something I already know. I just wanted to know if anyone lives in the united states and recieved seeds before and feel the seeds distributor is trustworthy. If you know of a seed dealer please let me know who and whats the address online... 
Thanks.....


----------



## ninfan77 (Oct 13, 2006)

www.drchronic.com

www.hightimes.com (seeds)

And the letter he got was from customs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2006)

*Or you can try the following:*

*www.peakseeds.com*

*www.seedboutique.com *


----------



## Smoking1 (Oct 13, 2006)

So let me ask you guys that posted these few sites. Have you recieved seeds from these sites or do you know of people in the united states that recieved seeds from these sites? I found 1,000 sites with seeds and these are a few ( BUT ) I need to know if these sites ship to the US? 
Thanks again guys....
             Smoking1


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

Here ya go www.peakseeds.com not a whole lot of strains,  But very nice try the northernberry or northern skunk , they are totally legit may take a week or 2, but stealth shipping and good product. Although buying seeds in da land of the free is illegal  it does not come to much if they a intercepted. Just a love letter that says they took yer product.


 DA MILKMAN


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2006)

Smoking1 said:
			
		

> So let me ask you guys that posted these few sites. Have you recieved seeds from these sites or do you know of people in the united states that recieved seeds from these sites? I found 1,000 sites with seeds and these are a few ( BUT ) I need to know if these sites ship to the US?
> Thanks again guys....
> Smoking1


*Yes we have received seeds from both sites listed above Smoking1. *


----------



## JD466US (Oct 13, 2006)

Ordered mine through the good Dr. and arrived yesterday  . Took 9 days to get here in the states. White Widow, I am looking forward to get them going.


----------



## shadoed (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been checking out Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique for some White Widow and have seen prices range from US$15 to over $50(different breeder) for non-feminized 10-packs. What's the difference between these?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

Nirvana Seeds IMHO are f2's they "claim" f1 but I've had phenos all over the place except on there more "pure" strains. Only there hybrids have I had this.
but for 15 bucks a pack, I am not dissappointed by no means.
You will notice better results with the $50 packs. but if your first grow I'd recommend the Nirvana line. 
I've had 100% germ rate with the nirvana seed line. 
My NL Pure I got from em. I had 100% fem. rate. (8 outa 8 still got 2 left) Which made me ecstatic. 
I got my seeds from gypsy no problem.


----------



## shadoed (Oct 14, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Nirvana Seeds IMHO are f2's they "claim" f1 but I've had phenos all over the place except on there more "pure" strains. Only there hybrids have I had this.
> but for 15 bucks a pack, I am not dissappointed by no means.
> You will notice better results with the $50 packs. but if your first grow I'd recommend the Nirvana line.
> I've had 100% germ rate with the nirvana seed line.
> ...


 
OK, so it sounds like F1s will be more stable or predictable than F2s? I'm gonna go with the $15 packs I think. Hell, for that price it doesn't look like you can go wrong. Thanks for the info, Mutt.


----------

